# Grafted Cab and Syrah



## Kraffty (Apr 15, 2015)

Kraffty Grafing

My first attempt appears to be successful. About 5 weeks ago as I started re-landscaping my yard I cut back two old table grape vines and grafted Syrah to one and Cabernet to the other. Each old vine was approximately 15 years old, 4 to 5” dia. at their base and both “Y’d” off about 12” off the ground with two 1-1/2” trunks. Each end of the “Y” got one grafted piece. I’ve been wishfully thinking/hoping all four have actually been slowly growing but this weekend I got a leaf on one and the others look like they’re about to popcorn out.

I really did this just to see if it would work and was going to replace the two old vines if it didn’t. Now I’m pretty excited because it’s my understanding that new grafts on established root stock can begin to fruit in 1-1/2 years verses 3-5 years.

Anyway, just thought wanted to share that it really works just like the internet says.

Mike


----------



## mgmarty (Apr 15, 2015)

I am impressed! I don't know if I would even try. Nicely done.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 13, 2016)

I took some pictures this weekend and then looked this post up to remind myself how long ago I did this, it's really hard to believe this is only about 15 months old.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2016)

Quite impressive to say the least!


----------



## mgmarty (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes, very impressive!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2016)

That is moving right along there. Did they all take in the end?


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 14, 2016)

Kraffty said:


> I took some pictures this weekend and then looked this post up to remind myself how long ago I did this, it's really hard to believe this is only about 15 months old.
> Mike



I hate to ask, but is that an orange tree in the background? Kids are looking over my shoulder and think I should try growing one in Zone 6B, yea, right.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2016)

LOL Yea sure looks like it, Our oldest daughter and husband live in Burbank and they bought a nice place with established fruit trees in the back yard. They have oranges, lemons, tangerines, limes and they just planted an avocado tree last year. Going for a walk around the neighborhood is so cool as every house has endless amounts of citrus fruits hanging. Here is a perfect example.




ceeaton said:


> I hate to ask, but is that an orange tree in the background? Kids are looking over my shoulder and think I should try growing one in Zone 6B, yea, right.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 15, 2016)

We're pretty fortunate here, we have orange, myer lemon and avocado trees and really do enjoy their produce. This whole valley was a major citrus producer but almost all of the groves have been gone for 40 or 50 years. We're 20 miles east of burbank and enjoy the same awesome (majority of the time) climate as them as well as the beautiful view of the San Gabriel Mountains.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2016)

Mike,

Have you been to the wineries North of LA? If so what did you think?



Kraffty said:


> We're 20 miles east of burbank and enjoy the same awesome (majority of the time) climate as them as well as the beautiful view of the San Gabriel Mountains.
> Mike


----------

